
Show HN: Nations Graph – a visualization of world history in Haskell and JS - palmtree3000
http://rocurley.github.io/Nations-Graph-Frontend/
======
cimi_
It breaks for me on Chrome Version 46.0.2490.86 (64-bit) on OSX Yosemite.

    
    
      Error: Invalid value for <svg> attribute preserveAspectRatio="XMidYMid meet"
    
      script.js:85 Uncaught SyntaxError: Unexpected token =

